

Glitch by TinySpeck. Flickr founder's gaming startup. - prakash
http://glitch.com/

======
bensummers
I wonder if this game will turn into a photo sharing site, like the first one?

~~~
prakash
It's more likely that this might have morphed from game never ending.

------
cloudkj
From the looks of the teaser, looks like it could be similar to Little Big
Planet, which has been a hit on the PS3.

